# How do I *stop* the TiVo remote from adjusting volume on VIZIO sound bar?



## TechDaddyK (Sep 20, 2014)

The TiVo remote adjusts the volume on BOTH the VIZIO sound bar and the VIZIO Smart TV at the same time. That makes for a very touchy volume control since it turns up the speakers as well as the input to the speakers. I would rather keep the sound bar at a fairly high level and then use the TiVo remote to adjust the TV volume to control the input to the sound bar. 

I hope that makes sense!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Does your TV's remote control both?

If so, you're probably screwed.

If not, try a different VIZIO code in the remote control setup of your Tivo remote.. and/or if you can adjust the setting on the sound bar to use a different remote code, do that.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

If the sound bar and Smart TV really do use the same IR codes, your only option may be to put tape over the IR receiver of the sound bar.


----------



## TechDaddyK (Sep 20, 2014)

There were three codes available for VIZIO under the TiVo remote settings. One didn't work at all, and the other two controlled both the TV and sound bar volumes.

I also tried the "tape over the sensor" idea, but even though I can successfully block the volume control on the sound bar, changing the TV volume alone doesn't increase the volume of the speakers.

Finally, the method VIZIO support gave me to stop the sound bar from going to sleep failed. So I have that problem to solve (again).

(I'm about ready to sell the sound bar and give up!)


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

TechDaddyK said:


> There were three codes available for VIZIO under the TiVo remote settings. One didn't work at all, and the other two controlled both the TV and sound bar volumes. I also tried the "tape over the sensor" idea, but even though I can successfully block the volume control on the sound bar, *changing the TV volume alone doesn't increase the volume of the speakers.* Finally, the method VIZIO support gave me to stop the sound bar from going to sleep failed. So I have that problem to solve (again). (I'm about ready to sell the sound bar and give up!)


There may be a "Fixed/Variable" setting somewhere in the menu of the tv. This adjusts whether the audio outputs of the tv follow the volume control as it's adjusted up or down, or whether it remains at a fixed voltage to go to external devices such as an AV Receiver that has its own volume control. If it's on fixed, try variable.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I doubt adjusting the tv volume can control the input to the sound bar. I didn't think tvs or most tvs worked that way. Many tvs make you choose external or tv sound. And the one I got that lets u have both, ...if I remember right I think the sound levels are independent of each other.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

trip1eX said:


> I don't think most tvs work that way. If you choose to output to external source then often times the tv is automatically muted. Or even it lets you control your tv volume separate it wouldn't have an effect on the soundbar volume.


Seriously? Maybe not lately, but it certainly used to be that way. I'll have to check my TVs and see if those options are there.

P.S.- hey you changed your response after I quoted it!  You did it again!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TechDaddyK said:


> The TiVo remote adjusts the volume on BOTH the VIZIO sound bar and the VIZIO Smart TV at the same time. That makes for a very touchy volume control since it turns up the speakers as well as the input to the speakers. I would rather keep the sound bar at a fairly high level and then use the TiVo remote to adjust the TV volume to control the input to the sound bar.
> 
> I hope that makes sense!


From where does your soundbar get its input?

If you're using a soundbar, why do you not have the speakers muted on the television?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

unitron said:


> From where does your soundbar get its input?
> 
> If you're using a soundbar, why do you not have the speakers muted on the television?


Yes the speakers should be set to off on the TV.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

The Vizio soundbar has a setting. It's like "vizio control" or something silly like that. It tells the soundbar to respond to TV commands. Turn that off. The soundbar does not respond to vizio TV commands by default.

It's off by default in most vizio soundbars. You probably turned it on not knowing what it did.

You can set your TV volume to control your soundbar volume on a vizio. You have to use HDMI1 for most models, and you have to go into your TV settings for HDCP and have it detect devices on HDCP. It will found the sound bar. And you can then let the TV control the sound bars audio.

I did this for a while... it worked fine, but the main issue was that it did a ****ty job controlling the power for the sound bar and that often confused new users or guests at my house. I eventually gave up and just leave the sound bar on 24/7 because the power control was just weird.

Like, the sound bar would turn itself off, and the TV would try to turn it on for me when it turned on, but sometimes it didn't work. And in HDCP mode, it would somtimes turn it on when you did the volume on the TV? but sometimes not. When it wasn't in HDCP, volume always turned it on.


----------

